# Male Genital Mutilation Awareness at San Francisco Pride



## MelancholyLogic (May 31, 2010)

MGMbill.org is a non-profit organization which aims to provide boys with the same legal protection against genital mutilation as girls. On Sunday, June 27, 2010, supporters of MGMbill.org will participate in the 40th annual San Francisco Pride Parade in order to spread awareness of the need to end male genital mutilation. If you would like to join us, please e-mail the event coordinator, Michael Keith, via [email protected].


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelancholyLogic* 
MGMbill.org is a non-profit organization which aims to provide boys with the same legal protection against genital mutilation as girls. On Sunday, June 27, 2010, supporters of MGMbill.org will participate in the 40th annual San Francisco Pride Parade in order to spread awareness of the need to end male genital mutilation. If you would like to join us, please e-mail the event coordinator, Michael Keith, via [email protected].

I would just point out that this event is for the whole family, although there may be people dressed as giant cartoon penises about.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
I would just point out that this event is for the whole family, although *there may be people dressed as giant cartoon penises about.*


----------



## MelancholyLogic (May 31, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who helped to educate our community that circumcision is HARMFUL and UNETHICAL when performed without the patient's consent. Everyone deserves the right to genital integrity.

Check out video and pictures of the Bay Area iNtactivists Group in the 40th San Francisco Pride Parade:







__
https://flic.kr/p/4741280096


__
https://flic.kr/p/4741301775


__
https://flic.kr/p/4740645569


__
https://flic.kr/p/4740807951


__
https://flic.kr/p/4741936952


__
https://flic.kr/p/4741444336


__
https://flic.kr/p/4740516167


__
https://flic.kr/p/4740103981


__
https://flic.kr/p/4740017423


----------

